# Older wood deck staining



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I had planned for a new deck this year but for obvious reasons I am going to refinish what I have. The deck had been previously painted, before I bought the house. I power washed it this past weekend and now will be painting/staining this weekend. The plan was to get an oil based paint similar to the color of the house. It's a tan vinyl siding. 

Any Stain recommendations? I would like to darken it up just a bit but keep it closer to natural. I read that a semi transparent stain is best for older wood. It'll help hide imperfections but still show the wood grain.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

In linden mi there's a place called the stain shop. 
Quality products.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I'd be careful with semi-transparent stains - look at samples if you can. I finished our deck with one a while back and it went on almost like paint. Looks good, just hides a lot of the wood if that is what you want to see. IIRC, it was a product by Cabot.

I am getting ready to redo another older deck and kicking around the possibility of replacing the deck boards with composite. Haven't priced the materials yet but composite is basically maintenance free after the initial hit to your wallet.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

I been running with ppg stain . Goes on good and if woods damp no issues.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

I’ve been using Flood CWF-UV Clear for years on three wood decks + my car hauler and really like it. I don’t like anything that resembles paint and CWF isn’t that but a good sealer. The clear will darken your deck a bit but will look like wood, not painted wood. Here’s a 24 year old deck freshly treated.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Seikens if it’s still made. Wore like iron for me


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Just did mine. I power washed what would come off then used Deck Over. I was very happy with how it turned out. I had a couple weaker spots and they feel a lot sturdier. Looks brand new. Not sure what colors they all make but a very good product imo. Pretty sure any box store has it


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

TWP is really good for what your looking to do. Stained my wood shed two years ago and looks just like the day it was done. Good selection and customer service.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

BoonDog said:


> TWP is really good for what your looking to do. Stained my wood shed two years ago and looks just like the day it was done. Good selection and customer service.


Another vote for TWP, excellent penetrating stain. The Cedar tone looks very nice.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I did my cedar deck with TWP last year. Probably needed to wait before staining as i'm still getting some 'oxidation' which is my fault, not the products, but it went on easy and the color is nice. We went with their 'honeytone' and it is slightly orange-gold transparent oil-based stain. Going to put a 2nd coat on in Sept/October.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

TWP works great. I stained my whole cabin and all my decks with it. It looks good and preserves the wood.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

eye-sore said:


> Just did mine. I power washed what would come off then used Deck Over. I was very happy with how it turned out. I had a couple weaker spots and they feel a lot sturdier. Looks brand new. Not sure what colors they all make but a very good product imo. Pretty sure any box store has it


Would you mind posting a picture? Or a pm is fine. I’m going to use the same stuff as my neighbor just gave us a 5 gal bucket that isn’t going to be used to do ours. 

I am curious what a real world example looks like. Either way I’m using it, because it’s free. Lol


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Wife picked out the color lol. It looks rough right now as I have dust and pollen everywhere from pines and farmers. But after a powerwash it cleans up nice


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

There's a cleaned up shot of the surface lol


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Ended up going with Cabot Australian Timber Oil, in Honey Teak. According to the samples at Menards it was the lightest most natural finish but it came out darker than I had hoped but I'm ok with it.
It did lighten up a fair amount from this picture but sorry no after pic. I have tan vinyl siding so it contrast's well.


----------

